# Plant ID needed



## Ricosushi (Jul 25, 2008)

I need to ID this plant I have been looking for hours. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ricosushi (Jul 25, 2008)

Also with this one, if possible. The one in the center of the photograph.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Bacopa caroliniana_ (smells lemony?) and _Hygrophila polysperma_.


----------



## Ricosushi (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally! Thank you!


Now for the second one. I did not mean the hygrophila, I managed to take a better picture, it has a large protruding stalk.
Here's the pic:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's an _Echinodorus_ of some kind (sword plant), perhaps the "parviflorus 'Tropica'" cultivar, but it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## Ricosushi (Jul 25, 2008)

I also think so! Thank you very much!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I must disagree with Cavan on the Bacopa. It might be a Bacopa but it doesn't look like caroliniana to me, it looks more like Rotala sp. 'green' converting from emersed to submersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not necessarily in the best of shape, but I still think that's what it likely is. Hard to say for sure though, which is why I asked him if it had a lemony odor. It would also help to know if the leaves clasp the stem (amplexicaul).


----------

